# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  فتوى سجل حضورك بالصلاة على النبي

## mohamed73

فتوى سجل حضورك بالصلاة على النبي   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
أحبتي في الله 
تم أنتشار هذا الموضوع في منتديات كثيرة وظهرت فتوى في ذلك وأغلب المنتديات لم تكمله  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والحمدلله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعلى 
آله وصحبه أجمعين ..،،  
أخوتي اخواتي الكرام .. 
للاسف قام الكثير من الاخوه والاخوات الاعضاء وانا منهم بالمشاركة في تسجيل الحضور 
بالصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبما أن هذي المشاركات إلى جانب 
مشاركات أخرى امثالها منتشرة في العديد من المنتديات  
أحببت ان اوضح لي ولكم هذا الأمر المهم في هذي الفتاوي الشرعيه ..    
الفتوتين الشرعيتين:- 
الفتوى الأولى :-
-------------
السؤال: 
-------
أريد فتوى مستعجلة - جزاكم الله خير – في هذا الأمر..  
في إحدى المنتديات وضعت أحدهم هذه المشاركة "سجل حضورك اليومي بالصلاة على 
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أريد أن أعرف ما حكم ذلك.. هل هذا من الدين؟  
فأنا أخشى أن يكون ذلك من البدع، وجزاكم الله خيرا.  
الفتوى وهي تخص الشيخ محمد الفايز 
------------------------------------- 
سؤالك قبل مشاركتك أمر طيب تشكرين عليه؛ إذ كثير من الأخوات تفعل 
الأمر ثمَّ تذهب للسؤال عنه.  
أمَّا عن السؤال؛ فإنَّ مثل هذا المطلب، وهو جمع عدد معين من الصلاة والسلام على 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر حادث، لم يكن عليه عمل المتقدمين من الصحابة والتابعين 
ومن بعدهم، ثم لا يظهر فيه فائدة أو ميزة معينة.  
فإن قيل: إنَّ فيه حثاً للناس لفعل هذه السنة العظيمة، فيقال: بالإمكان حثهم ببيان فضل الصلاة على 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا بهذه الطريقة.  
وإني أخشى أن يكون وراء مثل هذه الأفعال بعض أصحاب البدع، كالصوفية ونحوهم،؛ فينبغي الحذر 
من ذلك.  
وبكل حال.. وبغض النظر عمَّن وراء ذلك؛ إلا أن هذا الطلب مرفوض لما ذكر.  
أسأل الله أن يعمر قلبك بالإيمان، وحبّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يرزقك العلم النافع 
والعمل الصالح، وجميع فتياتنا المؤمنات.. آمين.  
الفتوى الثانية :-
---------------
تخص الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم وهي كتعقيب على الفتوى الاولى   
ذكر فيها فضيلته ان ( حسن النية لا يُسوِّغ العمل وابن مسعود لما دخل المسجد  
ووجد الذين يتحلّقون وأمام كل حلقة رجل يقول : سبحوا مائة ، فيُسبِّحون ، كبِّروا مائة ، فيُكبِّرون ... 
فأنكر عليهم - مع أن هذا له أصل في الذِّكر - ورماهم بالحصباء  
وقال لهم : ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون ؟  
قالوا : يا أبا عبد الرحمن حصاً نعدّ به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح  
قال : فعدوا سيئاتكم ! فأنا ضامن ان لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء . 
ويحكم يا أمة محمد ما أسرع هلكتكم ! هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم 
متوافرون ، وهذه ثيابه لم تبلَ ، وأنيته لم تكسر ، والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلي ملة هي أهدي 
من ملة محمد ، أو مفتتحوا باب ضلالة ؟  
قالوا : والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ما أردنا الا الخير !  
قال : وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه ! إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا أن قوما 
يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم . وأيم الله ما أدري لعل أكثرهم منكم ثم تولى عنهم . 
فقال عمرو بن سلمة : رأينا عامة أولئك الحلق يطاعنونا يوم النهروان مع الخوارج . 
ورواه ابن وضاح في البدع والنهي عنها     
أتمنى عدم الإبقاء على الموضوع والإبتعاد عن مثل هذه كالأمور ...ووليكن  الذكر والصلاة على ا لنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقلب واللسان لا النسخ  واللصق 
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## amjed5

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد  
بصر الله بك اخوانك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## yassin55

مشكور عزيزى محمد على الافاده فى الموضوع 
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
تم تثبيت الموضوع لاهميتة

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد السيد

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## amer

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## bouhelal

للهم صلي علي نور الانوار سيدنا محمد المختار وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## hamidr9

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد  
بصر الله بك اخوانك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## اسعد كزار

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد

----------


## abdo466935

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## tamaless

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## kaki27000

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الكريم

----------


## mehdi_m

بارك الله فيك

----------


## نواف القحطاني

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد  
بصر الله بك اخوانك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## حمدى ابو بسيسه

عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## kaideyene

وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## w810

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الكريم الله ينور عليكم

----------


## ighdriss

مشكور عزيزى محمد على الافاده

----------


## mahibordj

اللهم صل و سلم على رسول الله

----------


## walid7590

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ام تك2

موضوع رائع

----------


## bbha

موضوع جميل الف شكر

----------


## goodboy22

اللهم صل وسلم علي رسول الله

----------


## haytham sr

اللهم صلي علي نور الانوار سيدنا محمد المختار وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmed elmorshe

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sasacoll

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

